# Big buck rabbit



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Out tonight for a hour or so only seen 2.or 3 rabbit this one coming home for diner not a far shot maybe 9 or so metres taken with new NLS frame and 100 % slingshot bands .70 with a 9mm lead 1 for the pot


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Mmmmmm good.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot!! Dinner.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ummm, bbqed bunny


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shooting John……fat WABBIT 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice shooting, looks like someone's going to have rabbit for supper. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

hoggy said:


> ummm, bbqed bunny


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

That's a porker for sure, great kill. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


>


OZZY FUDD (the rabbit slayer) KILL THE WABBIT - YouTube


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

OZZY FUDD (the rabbit slayer) KILL THE WABBIT - YouTube


----------

